# Benjamin cherche un modo pour le bar !!!!



## sonnyboy (5 Décembre 2005)

Putain, mais je suis ton nome, nom de dieu de bordel à cul de pompe à merde !!!!

Par contre j'aime pas les MPs....

Tant pis alors...


----------



## macinside (5 Décembre 2005)

passer du statut de multibanni a celui de modo du bar, quel parcours ! :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Décembre 2005)

On en est pas là !!!!

Je suis encore vierge...


----------



## La mouette (5 Décembre 2005)

Le modo devra supporté .... la mousse ? :love: 


.
.
.
.


J'ai pas le profil

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain, mais je suis ton nome, nom de dieu de bordel à cul de pompe à merde !!!!



Tu vois Georges, si ça arrivait je serais déçu. Tu ne m'as pas déçu souvent, mais là...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Décembre 2005)

Je ne déçois jamais tu sais bien...

Même comme modo je te plairais je suis sur...

Le problème c'est qu'à cause de toi, tout le monde sait que je m'appelle Georges...

C'est fichu.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je ne déçois jamais tu sais bien...
> 
> Même comme modo je te plairais je suis sur...
> 
> ...



Tout le monde le savait déjà mon lapinou ! Et, bon, modo, je ne dis pas, mais pas du bar voyons ! Tu mérites mieux que ça. :love:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> *Le modo devra supporté .... la mousse* ? :love:
> 
> 
> .
> ...



J'en connais un ... Et en plus il serait très bien !


----------



## Luc G (5 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde le savait déjà mon lapinou ! Et, bon, modo, je ne dis pas, mais pas du bar voyons ! Tu mérites mieux que ça. :love:



Tant qu'il est "modérateur" et pas "modéré", ça peut aller


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Décembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde le savait déjà mon lapinou ! Et, bon, modo, je ne dis pas, mais pas du bar voyons ! Tu mérites mieux que ça. :love:


Switch


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Décembre 2005)

Bon, alors ???

ça y est je suis modérateur ???

Je vois rien...

Bon tant pis, je vais continuer à foutre la caca alors...


----------



## Luc G (6 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors ???
> 
> ça y est je suis modérateur ???
> 
> Je vois rien...



Un modérateur qui voit rien !    
Qu'on les lui arrache !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> passer du statut de multibanni a celui de modo du bar, quel parcours ! :rateau:



Ca se voit bien dans la police, ou en politique...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2005)

Ouais mais c'est plus drôle quand c'est l'inverse


----------



## joanes (6 Décembre 2005)

*Modo* : petit vert frétillant qui coupe, concaténe, supprime, ne parle politique qu'à la troisième personne, pourfend les vilains stoo... floodeur (pardon ) , a des amis en Suisse et même en Belgique (si, si c'est vrai...), banni, débanni (un petit coucou à nos amis dans la cave  ), chasse aussi les vilains trolls, est consulté, et donne parfois même son avis, sur la réduction des points discos et de la force de frappe siffle, donne des conseils avisés (mais pas dans le bar), réponds à au moins 10 MP's par jour, est connecté de longue (ce qui parfois nuit à sa productivité au travail et à la paix de son espace domestique :mouais:, mais lui permet d'avoir à l'oeuil les vilains trolls  ),

bref : fait tout de la cave au grenier, une espèce de technicien(ne) de surface quoi...     

Sonny modo, Sonny modo, Sonny modo (ad lib...) :love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2005)

Job de merde quoi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2005)

Mettre en place Sonny qui a des origines Corses, serait une bonne tentative de discriminationn positive de la part de MacG... D'autant plus que c'est un exemple d'intégration réussie...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

sonny modo, ça piss'rait l'sang,
sonny modo, ça piss'rait l'sang,

les nioubs, le cons, les trolls plein d'haine,
il les détruira à coup d'pelles,

ah ! ah !
Ah oui, vraiment,
sonny modo f'ra pisser l'sang !


----------



## Patamach (6 Décembre 2005)

tu preferes pas lui couler un bain ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> tu preferes pas lui couler un bain ...



L'ellipse est pudique et toute à ton honneur...


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

Je cherche un modo pour le frigo :mouais:


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2005)

ça ne pourra pas etre moi, car je suis gourmet et gourmand :love: , rassurer vous je ne fait que 53 kg pour 1m75, moi je ne grossi pas


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> ça ne pourra pas etre moi, car je suis gourmet et gourmand :love: , rassurer vous je ne fait que 53 kg pour 1m75, moi je ne grossi pas




Dommage jjl    

Ouf sauvé il ne se présente pas :mouais: :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Dommage jjl
> 
> Ouf sauvé il ne se présente pas :mouais: :love:



EN même temps j'ai mon droit de véto ... (véto pas le refus, le droit de le faire piquer :rateau:  )


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> le droit de le faire piquer



 cette option m'est réservée

Essaie les OGM toi...et va le planté au sommet du Mont-Blanc on verra s'il résiste au grands froids...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2005)

Vous excitez pas, les filles... je suis en train de lui proposer un pal, discrètement, dans le fil "Ca sent le sapin"...


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Dommage jjl
> 
> Ouf sauvé il ne se présente pas :mouais: :love:



J'ai dit que je ne me presenté pas pour etre le modo de ton frigo mais pour le bar......
:love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit que je ne me presenté pas pour etre le modo de ton frigo mais pour le bar......
> :love:



Oui mais au bar y a bibi à l'entrée:love:


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

> je  me presente  pour le bar......:love:




Alerte rouge....   

Je m'équipe de mon lance guano 3 vitesse et je reviens....


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2005)

bibi on verra plus tard  conbien il prend?


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> bibi on verra plus tard  conbien il prend?




Trois fois rien   :mouais:


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Alerte rouge....
> 
> Je m'équipe de mon lance guano 3 vitesse et je reviens....




Pas le droit de me piquer et de modifier mes phrases  
 :rateau: :mouais: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais au bar y a bibi à l'entrée:love:


Et moi donc...

non mais je rêve ! (encore)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit que je ne me presenté pas pour etre le modo de ton frigo mais pour le bar......
> :love:


Sans déconner ? Rassure nous. Tu n'y croyais pas vraiment ???


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Sans déconner ? Rassure nous. Tu n'y croyais pas vraiment ???




Il esprère récolter quelques médicaments avec cette demande :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Sans déconner ? Rassure nous. Tu n'y croyais pas vraiment ???



j'adore rester énigmatique   , je dirai:  pourquoi pas!
:love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2005)

Oh mais Benjamin a l'humour tordu


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Il esprère récolter quelques médicaments avec cette demande :mouais: :mouais:



Genre quoi?:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

Des poires à lavement. Ça ne peut être que ça.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2005)

Ou du Baniflu©


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Genre quoi?:mouais:




Laxatif en supo anti rejet
Spray nasal anti transpirant
Baume anti-boutons
Goûtes pour les yeux, à vision nocturne améliorée...

La liste est longue


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ou du Baniflu©




Du baniflu...il fait un rejet total...


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2005)

pk tu me conseille tout ces medicament?


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> pk tu me conseille tout ces medicament?



Je fait des expériences pour le compte de la NASA..

 

Allez jjl bon app  

Dés que tu vois de la fumée blanche sortir de ton ordi, c'est que le nouveau modo a été choisi


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2005)

Pas que tu chopes trop de fièvre en cas de ban


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je fait des expériences pour le compte de la NASA..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:rateau:  :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

Moi je lui proposerais bien de connaître les douleurs de l'enfantement. On lui refile un tube complet de laxatif après lui avoir cousu l'anus.

Je vote pour. Qui d'autre ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Décembre 2005)

Moi... Ca ou le pal, après tout...


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2005)

contre cela peut etre de la torture, j'imagine une envie mais pas de quoi l'evacué!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> contre


6 lettres. Le minimum plus 1. Va falloir que tu fasses un effort pour te donner plus de consistance, parce que ça m'étonnerait que ça ne finisse pas par agacer aussi tes compatriotes picards...


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2005)

regarde plus haut




A toutes fins utiles et parce que manifestement ton "équipement" est assimilable à la plus petite prison du monde avec ses deux cellules, ça n'était pas une plaisanterie, mais plutôt un avertissement  Merci. :modo:


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,
Je vous trouve d'un irrespect intolérable envers le sieur sonnyboy. En effet, celui-ci est venu, empli d'amour et de générosité, dans l'espoir d'apporter sa pierre, si petite soit-elle, à l'édifice qu'est le Bar MacG, et plutôt que de le remercier comme il se doit pour ses intentions louables vous n'avez fait que polluer et vous moquer, le pauvre n'a même plus osé poster de nouveaux message dans son propre sujet sur les deux dernières pages. Je vous le demande : mais où va-t-on ? nb : pas la peine de répondre
Cordialement


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2005)

Je pense qu'il n'est pas le seul....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

Après tout, c'est une vocation précoce, sa signature en témoigne.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

Bon allez. Faites lui sonner son réveil là... :mouais:


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2005)

je suis reveillé depuis 8h du matin


----------



## ikiki (6 Décembre 2005)

Les deux prétendants sont donc sonny et jojo... 

Tous aux bur... aux urnes!!!


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2005)

j'y suis deja passé


----------



## Bouche Dorée (6 Décembre 2005)

Mais que ça devient Lourdingue tout ça... et pour rien en plus...:mouais:  :sleep:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2005)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Les deux prétendants sont donc sonny et jojo...
> 
> Tous aux bur... aux urnes!!!




Ah non j'ai fait une proposition hautement intéressante (la meilleure même je trouve), mais vous avez pas suivi bande de pourceaux égarés !!! Va falloir vous remettre sur le droit chemin ...


----------



## ikiki (6 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah non j'ai fait une proposition hautement intéressante (la meilleure même je trouve), mais vous avez pas suivi bande de pourceaux égarés !!! Va falloir vous remettre sur le droit chemin



Certes... oui... c'est évident...
Enfin, heu...


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2005)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Certes... oui... c'est évident...
> Enfin, heu...



Oui mais trop d'indice tue l'indice ...  

Que tu trouves pas j'en ai la tête qui tombe enfin les bras je veux dire ... :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Décembre 2005)

Je ne désire pas que ce thread se transforme tribune pour tous les crétins qui se tripotent en imaginant ce qu'ils feraient s'ils étaient modérateurs.


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2005)

Moi si j'étais modo je ....    :rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (6 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je ne désire pas que ce thread se transforme tribune pour tous les crétins qui se tripotent en imaginant ce qu'ils feraient s'ils étaient modérateurs.



Note bien que :
- je n'ai rien dit
- c'est pas pour cafter mais c'est le même groupuscule qui a semé le désarroi et la platitude au pot de départ en retraite de Rezba

 :hein:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Décembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> je suis reveillé depuis 8h du matin



Alors c'est l'heure d'aller faire dodo 

Pour en revenir au sujet, l'animal choisi devra s'entendre avec les chats et le Canis Lupus. Sans celà aucune chance. Alors remontez vos pantalons, et cachez moi ces fesses. :rateau:
Nous ne voulons voir qu'une seule rangée de langue !!


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Décembre 2005)

Ben alors il me semble que je suis le candidat idéal.

A part que j'aime pas les chats...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors il me semble que je suis le candidat idéal.
> 
> A part que j'aime pas les chats...



Banjamin m'a confié la lourde tâche de réception des candidatures. Et autant dire que pour l'instant, il n'y a que le dossier de sonnyboy qui tienne un tant soit peu la route !


----------



## krystof (6 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *Ban*jamin




Quel lapsus révélateur. Tu veux devenir kalif à la place du kalif ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Décembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Quel lapsus révélateur. Tu veux devenir kalif à la place du kalif ?



héhé  nan ca c'est Mackie !
Pour le ban, c'est parce que je m'occupe de jojo en tâche de fond ...


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2005)

Un grand fond alors ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

Ou une grande tâche... ?


----------



## Patamach (6 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> en tâche de fond ...



On ne dit pas tâche de fond.
mais amour anal.

OK OK ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

J'ai même entendu parler un jour d'éructation de la poche gastrique inopportune.


----------



## loustic (6 Décembre 2005)

Où en sommes -nous ? Si j'ai bien compris Benjamar cherche un modo pour le bin ?

Plutôt Benmodo cherche un jamin pour le bar ? Cela conviendrait parfaitement à Sonny... Mais...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2005)

Mais ? y en a qui l'aiment pas ? tant mieux !!!


----------



## Malow (6 Décembre 2005)

C'est qui sonnyboy ?


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Banjamin m'a confié la lourde tâche de réception des candidatures.


Attrape.


----------



## valoriel (6 Décembre 2005)

Moi, Finn ne m'aime pas... alors pas de risque que je sois choisit :love:

pourtant je postulerais bien


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui sonnyboy ?



*Un vieillard*
graveleux


----------



## quetzalk (6 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui sonnyboy ?



Bienvenue sur macgé au fait !


----------



## Irish whistle (6 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Un vieillard*
> graveleux



Graveleux certes oui, vieillard....on en doute plus....même pas cette excuse. A propos Salut Sonny 
:love:


----------



## Franswa (6 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Le modo devra supporté .... la mousse ? :love:
> 
> 
> .
> ...


Une éponge ?


----------



## toys (6 Décembre 2005)

je veux bien mais en horaire de nuit!


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

Si vous contunuez ....:mouais: 

...je pose ma candidature :love: :love: :love:  

Bande de petits veuinards....:modo: :style:


----------



## Franswa (6 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Si vous contunuez ....:mouais:
> 
> ...je pose ma candidature :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Bande de petits veuinards....:modo: :style:


T'as pas fait exprès quand tu parlais d'éponge ?


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas fait exprès quand tu parlais d'éponge ?




Je préparais le terrain...:love:


----------



## Franswa (6 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je préparais le terrain...:love:


héhéhé  

PS : J'aime beaucoup les mouettes mais c'est pas facile à prendre en photo... :rose:


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé
> 
> PS : J'aime beaucoup les mouettes mais c'est pas facile à prendre en photo... :rose:




Heureusement..la dernière photo que j'ai prise (dixit autoportrait) j'avais un truc bizarre dans la bouche...:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Franswa (6 Décembre 2005)

M'en vais voir ça 

PS : Préfère le biberon, y a quelque chose à boire quand tu tètes


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> M'en vais voir ça
> 
> PS : Préfère le biberon, y a quelque chose à boire quand tu tètes


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

Voilà les critères que je privilégierais pour élire un modo :
- être proche de la bouteille sans trop en parler
- fréquenter les AES
- Savoir déceler les sujets politiques avec discernement
- Etre prêt à respecter la charte le temps de son mandat (c'est dûr)
- Savoir remonter le niveau parfois.
- Etre très dispo et présent même sans les alertes
- Eviter d'utiliser son statut pour draguer
- Ne pas avoir de contentieux personnels passés avec trop de membres
- Utiliser de la vaseline pour les baissers de futal.

Je ne vois rien là dedans qui m'empêcherait de voter Sonnyboy.


----------



## toys (6 Décembre 2005)

Voilà les critères que je privilégierais pour élire un modo :
- être proche de la bouteille sans trop en parler               RATÉ
- fréquenter les AES                                                  on en fait pas sur nantes
- Savoir déceler les sujets politiques avec discernement     s'est quoi la politique
- Etre prêt à respecter la charte le temps de son mandat (c'est dûr)  la quoi?
- Savoir remonter le niveau parfois.                              je peut mais que jusqu'a la ceinture
- Etre très dispo et présent même sans les alertes            pas le matin svp
- Eviter d'utiliser son statut pour draguer                        a quoi sa sert alors
- Ne pas avoir de contentieux personnels passés avec trop de membres  (pas comprit)
- Utiliser de la vaseline pour les baissers de futal.             a sec oui!​


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

- être proche de la bouteille sans trop en parler   
- fréquenter les AES  :love:
- Savoir déceler les sujets politiques avec discernement 
- Etre prêt à respecter la charte le temps de son mandat (c'est dûr)  
- Savoir remonter le niveau parfois.  
- Etre très dispo et présent même sans les alertes 
- Eviter d'utiliser son statut pour draguer  
- Ne pas avoir de contentieux personnels passés avec trop de membres :mouais: 
- Utiliser de la vaseline pour les baissers de futal. :love: 

Mouais...je sais pour qui je vais voter...si on me le demande 


 :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2005)

tiens comme ça sent trop la mouche dorée je postule, pour rire, tellement la lèche me les bats.


----------



## Franswa (6 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens comme ça sent trop la mouche dorée je postule, pour rire, tellement la lèche me les bats.


La mouche dorée :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens comme ça sent trop la mouche dorée je postule, pour rire, tellement la lèche me les bats.



Perso je suis pas contre  SuperMoquette modo au bar :love: tu vas foutre un de ces souks mon lapin :love: et en plus tu as un profil idéal : tu es toujours au bar 

Puis le vert, ça te changera pas beaucoup de la géologie


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> et en plus tu as un profil idéal : tu es toujours au bar




... allongé sous la table


----------



## Franswa (6 Décembre 2005)

Je suis d'accord 

L'ancienne moquette est usée, il nous faut de *LA* supermoquette :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord
> 
> L'ancienne moquette est usée, il nous faut de *LA* supermoquette :love:



Le risque est de ne poas s'entendre avec le co-modérateur Jojoleretour...


----------



## mado (6 Décembre 2005)

Il aime pas la lèche il vous a dit


----------



## Franswa (6 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Le risque est de ne poas s'entendre avec le co-modérateur Jojoleretour...


Connais pas...


----------



## Franswa (6 Décembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Il aime pas la lèche il vous a dit


ah bon ? :rateau:

Zut alors !!!


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Le risque est de ne poas s'entendre avec le co-modérateur Jojoleretour...




la phrase qui tue :love:


----------



## macinside (6 Décembre 2005)

je soutiens supermoquette


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2005)

Ah mais si on peut faire du lobbying comme ça, moi je soutiens le Purfils dans ce cas ...


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je soutiens supermoquette




Je soutiens le Lavaux


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Décembre 2005)

On a dit pas de politique  :love:


----------



## N°6 (6 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais si on peut faire du lobbying comme ça, moi je soutiens le Purfils dans ce cas ...



Mais voyons, Dupond n'ira jamais sans Dupont... Vote Patoch !


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> On a dit pas de politique  :love:




Pas de pub..peux pas soutenir la Grappa
Pas de politique..
Pas de cul...

Dure de soutenir certaines candidatures.....


----------



## loustic (6 Décembre 2005)

Menjamin cherche un bodo pour le bar...   OuWarfff !

Pour quand la votation ?

Magnen Sie sich !


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Mais voyons, Dupond n'ira jamais sans Dupont... Vote Patoch !




Je veux bien dans ce cas une modération bicéphale ! Une moitié de cerveau chacun ...


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

Je propose une nuit de réflexion...

Faire descendre la bibine, faire remonter le niveau général...et après...

On recommence....


----------



## N°6 (6 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Une moitié de cerveau chacun ...



Faudrait pas trop en demander non plus...


----------



## maiwen (6 Décembre 2005)

ça manque de filles tout ça


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait pas trop en demander non plus...




Deux pour un cerveau... 

Qui n'en a pas ?


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait pas trop en demander non plus...



Je suis un éternel optimiste !


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça manque de filles tout ça



Vote for modotte maiwen !!!


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Vote for modotte maiwen !!!




ça va pas non !!!    

PS: pas de MP bizarre je te prie


----------



## anntraxh (6 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça manque de filles tout ça



non, pitié, assez&#8230;


----------



## Malow (6 Décembre 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> non, pitié, assez?



Allez ! je postule !


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Allez ! je postule !




SM va se désister je le sens ...


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> SM va se désister je le sens ...




Il sent SM ? :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2005)

dans quelle position ??????


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2005)

Non il se retire, je le sens bien  ...


----------



## anntraxh (6 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Allez ! je postule !



Si tu te crois de taille pourquoi pas ? 

Mais je n'ai pas changé d'avis ! en silence !


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais si on peut faire du lobbying comme ça, moi je soutiens le Purfils dans ce cas ...



Tention, autant je plaisante volontier au sujet de ma candidature, autant, si je tombe sur un qui me plait pas...........

ça risque de pas améliorer l'ambiance....

J'me comprends...


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tention, autant je plaisante volontier au sujet de ma candidature, autant, si je tombe sur un qui me plait pas...........
> 
> ça risque de pas améliorer l'ambiance....
> 
> J'me comprends...




Le vert est une couleur qui te va très bien....

 

PS: la Mouette la ferme...auto censure :love: :love:


----------



## mado (6 Décembre 2005)

Tiens moi aussi j'ai pas changé d'avis. J'ai changé beaucoup de chose, mais pas ça.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je soutiens supermoquette



 Moi, je soutiens Georges !


----------



## Malow (6 Décembre 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Si tu te crois de taille pourquoi pas ?
> 
> Mais je n'ai pas changé d'avis ! en silence !




Misogyne ? :love: 
Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait qu'il faut être de taille.....en revanche, je ne vois pas pourquoi une femme n'aurait pas sa place chez les modérateurs.

Ce n'est pas mon cas, c'était juste de l'humour. Maintenant, si c'était le cas, je ne le ferais pas en silence :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2005)

ben alors lis le post de lorna et soutiens Georges aussi


----------



## Fulvio (6 Décembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je soutiens Georges !



Moi, je soutiens jojoleretour !

Aïe, non, pas la tête :casse:

_Edit : évidemment, si j'avais pigé le jeu de mot de Lorna, je me serais abstenu de faire une blague aussi naze._


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben alors lis le post de lorna et soutiens Georges aussi


Ah je vois qu'il y en à (au moins) un qui a compris ! 
Merci SM !


----------



## anntraxh (6 Décembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je soutiens Georges !



Moi, je soutiens Georges, aussi !

à donf !


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Décembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Tiens moi aussi j'ai pas changé d'avis. J'ai changé beaucoup de chose, mais pas ça.



Ben tu sais ce qu'on dit ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2005)

Inside deep ~
















je suis dehors


----------



## Malow (6 Décembre 2005)

j'peux pas.....j'en porte pas


----------



## macinside (6 Décembre 2005)

moi je dis que si malow est modo des forums je post a poil


----------



## anntraxh (6 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> j'peux pas.....j'en porte pas


Avec l'âge, tu y viendras !


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi je dis que si malow est modo des forums je post a poil




Je post déjà à poil ...  :love:


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

DSL je faisait un test


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Moi, Finn ne m'aime pas... alors pas de risque que je sois choisit :love:
> 
> pourtant je postulerais bien



C'est bien connu, je n'aime personne  



Disons simplement, pour ne pas te vexer, que tu ne remplis nullement les critères. 
M'enfin, postule toujours, on aime bien rigoler aussi


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Décembre 2005)

Y a un truc sur l'aurtograffe, dans les critères ?

Ben non j'suis con, mackie est modo...


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a un truc sur l'aurtograffe, dans les critères ?
> 
> Ben non j'suis con, mackie est modo...




tu perds des points là


----------



## macinside (6 Décembre 2005)

modo vétéran en plus


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Décembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> SuperMoquette modo au bar  tu vas foutre un de ces souks



En même temps, on ne cherche pas un bouffon, ou un troll (je ne dis pas çà pour SM  ), mais quelqu'un pour modérer. Si c'est pour jouer avec le bouton rouge du ban, c'est inutile d'y penser, on a ce qu'il faut dans nos rangs comme joyeux drilles.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> modo vétéran en plus



gaffe à la retraite toi aussi :modo:


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, on ne cherche pas un bouffon, ou un troll (je ne dis pas çà pour SM  ), mais quelqu'un pour modérer. Si c'est pour jouer avec le bouton rouge du ban, c'est inutile d'y penser, on a ce qu'il faut dans nos rangs comme joyeux drilles.



J'ai vu ça ouais...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2005)

ah ben si on cherche pas un bouffon fallait l'dire j'aurais pas envoyé le mp


----------



## macinside (6 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> gaffe à la retraite toi aussi :modo:



je fais parti des murs maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, on ne cherche pas un bouffon, ou un troll (je ne dis pas çà pour SM  ), mais quelqu'un pour modérer. Si c'est pour jouer avec le bouton rouge du ban, c'est inutile d'y penser, on a ce qu'il faut dans nos rangs comme joyeux drilles.



A propos de boutons, quelqu'un a déjà poster dans le forum une capture montrant à quoi ressemble votre interface ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je fais parti des murs maintenant



J'ai cru voir une fissure


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> A propos de boutons, quelqu'un a déjà poster dans le forum une capture montrant à quoi ressemble votre interface ?




Pourquoi faire ?

SI t'insiste, je t'emmène avec moi pour te la montrer de près ...


----------



## Aragorn (6 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je fais parti des murs maintenant



Des murs ou des mûrs ? Telle est la question  
Naas est-il tjs modo ? Quelqu'un a-t-il de ses nouvelles ? 

:king:


----------



## macinside (6 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cru voir une fissure



c'est la faute a ta belle soeur


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi faire ?
> 
> SI t'insiste, je t'emmène avec moi pour te la montrer de près ...



c'est la photo du haut ou celle du bas ? :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Décembre 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Naas est-il tjs modo ? Quelqu'un a-t-il de ses nouvelles ?
> 
> :king:




Non aux 2 questions. (comme l'indique son profil)


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (6 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien connu, je n'aime personne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourtant certains remplissent nullement les critères de la modération


----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant certains remplissent nullement les critères de la modération




ce qui est  bien c'est la franchise. ce qui n'est que propagande c'est l'insinuation. 

si tu as des griefs, fais les savoir. 

sinon, ça perpétue un climat de mauvaise ambiance. Nous sommes presque entre adultes, non ?


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Décembre 2005)

Ceci dit la mauvaise ambiance ça a du bon...

Si y avait pas ça je serais pas resté, et du coup on s'ennuirait ferme ici...


----------



## Warflo (6 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes presque entre adultes, non ?


Presque


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Décembre 2005)

Il est bien ce thread non ?


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2005)

Ca dépend ...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

Ceci dit, on sait toujours pas qui sera là pour nettoyer nos mégots, régler la chasse d'eau enlever la pisse du récipient à cacahouettes, ramasser le verre cassé et récurer les régurgitations...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

J'ai hâte de connaître le nom du posteur respectable, responsable, au sens élevé de la justice et de l'intérêt commun qui sera la prochaine tête de turc.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Décembre 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant certains remplissent nullement les critères de la modération




Je n'ai guère mieux à ajouter au post d'Alèm. Mais si tu as quelque chose à me dire ou un besoin de soulager ta conscience, la voie privée t'es ouverte. Je serais ravi :sleep: de connaitres tes arguments.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Décembre 2005)

Ou alors on pourrait le goudronner directement...

Non ?


----------



## Luc G (6 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors on pourrait le goudronner directement...
> 
> Non ?



Sonny et le doc m'ont l'air aussi impatients l'un que l'autre, de vrais gamins !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sonny et le doc m'ont l'air aussi impatients l'un que l'autre, de vrais gamins !



la vétité ne sort pas que de la bouche des gamins enfants


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors on pourrait le goudronner directement...
> 
> Non ?



À chaque fois que Benjamin fait un appel aux bonnes volontés, c'est la même chose...
J'imagine l'humble candidat, tapotant d'un doigt fiévreux sa petite lettre de motivation : "Cher Monsieur Benjamin et, si j'osais, cher ami, je pense avoir toutes les qualités requises et patati et patata..."


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai guère mieux à ajouter au post d'Alèm. Mais si tu as quelque chose à me dire ou un besoin de soulager ta conscience, la voie privée t'es ouverte. Je serais ravi :sleep: de connaitres tes arguments.


Mais non !! On s'en fout  Et j'espère que c'est de moi qu'il parle


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2005)

C'est vrai que t'aimes les coups de griffes !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

J'ai surtout adoré sa dernière remarque argumentée d'un de mes posts  Je vais aimer le suivre et montrer que ma nullité n'a pas de limite


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2005)

Dark modo !


----------



## rezba (6 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ce qui est  bien c'est la franchise. ce qui n'est que propagande c'est l'insinuation.
> 
> si tu as des griefs, fais les savoir.
> 
> sinon, ça perpétue un climat de mauvaise ambiance. Nous sommes presque entre adultes, non ?



'tain, c'est vrai ça, maintenant que je suis parti, ça va être qui, les bêtes noires de pitch et de Lemmy ??


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, c'est vrai ça, maintenant que je suis parti, ça va être qui, les bêtes noires de pitch et de Lemmy ??



t'inquiètes: ce statut la c'est à nous de décider


----------



## Franswa (6 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il est bien ce thread non ?


Je suis d'accord 

Il est très bien


----------



## Patamach (6 Décembre 2005)

Ca dechaine les passions les modos.
mais en fait,
on s'en balance.


----------



## rezba (6 Décembre 2005)

Je m'inquiète pas, je m'en fous royalement, mon bon Lemmy. Je ne suis pas sur que la capacité à raler et à semer le merdier sans jamais rien apporter de concret fasse rire les autres autant que ces boufonneries m'ont fait rire. Je suis même sur que vous allez perdre au change. Et que d'autres ne seront pas aussi sensibles que moi aux liens d'amitié que tu avais avec Alain, et que ça ne les genera pas de t'envoyer _aux fraises_.
Allez, fais mumuse. J'ai autre chose à faire, et depuis longtemps.


----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2005)

putain, j'aurais trop peur d'avoir à subir un ban silencieux  de Chaton. Ce type adorable doit savoir "neutraliser" un nioubie ou un troll sans que l'autre ait le temps de soupirer...


----------



## Patamach (6 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je m'inquiète pas, je m'en fous royalement, mon bon Lemmy. Je ne suis pas sur que la capacité à raler et à semer le merdier sans jamais rien apporter de concret fasse rire les autres autant que ces boufonneries m'ont fait rire. Je suis même sur que vous allez perdre au change. Et que d'autres ne seront pas aussi sensibles que moi aux liens d'amitié que tu avais avec Alain, et que ça ne les genera pas de t'envoyer _aux fraises_.
> Allez, fais mumuse. J'ai autre chose à faire, et depuis longtemps.



ouais.
C'est bien ce que je disais.


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2005)

Excusez moi  mais en lisant les post précèdent qui parle de naas, j'ai vu les commentaires laissé, me dite pas qu'il est mort? (parce que la j'ai vraiment les larmes au yeux).


----------



## rezba (6 Décembre 2005)

Non, "naas" n'est pas mort, il lui arrive même de poster sous un autre pseudo. Il est juste faché. Mais naas n'est pas son vrai nom, tu sais.


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2005)

ouf merci car la j'avais les larmes.... pk il est faché?


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Dark modo !


Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de drôle


----------



## alèm (7 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, "naas" n'est pas mort, il lui arrive même de poster sous un autre pseudo. Il est juste faché. Mais naas n'est pas son vrai nom, tu sais.




pourtant, ça lui va bien...


----------



## toys (7 Décembre 2005)

on fait un vote du style miss france on les fait tous défillé en mayo de bain.


----------



## rezba (7 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de drôle



De drole, je sais pas. Ce que je sais, petit enfoiré, c'est que je t'ai demandé je ne sais pas combien de fois si tu voulais intégrer l'équipe, et que je vois que tu as attendu que je me barre pour accepter. :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on fait un vote du style miss france on les fait tous défillé en mayo de bain.



ça va pas la tête


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> De drole, je sais pas. Ce que je sais, petit enfoiré, c'est que je t'ai demandé je ne sais pas combien de fois si tu voulais intégrer l'équipe, et que je vois que tu as attendu que je me barre pour accepter. :hein:


Crois bien que je le regrette (que tu te barres, pas que j'arrive) . Mais bon, c'est une loi immuable, les vieux deviennent trop vieux et les jeunes prennent la relève


----------



## benjamin (7 Décembre 2005)

On ne compte plus les réglements de compte de haute volée, dans ce sujet 
Sachez simplement que le mieux placé pour assurer la modération du Bar n'a pas une seule fois posté dans ce sujet. Je vous laisse y voir-là ce que vous voulez


----------

